# ISO Ejector Deflection Pin for Browning Medalist



## rulnthunder (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi I was just given a 1971 Medalist 22, complete with case, weights and screwdriver. While I was looking at it I noticed that there was a hole on the right side of the grips on the top. I checked a parts list and believe it is for a Ejector Deflection Pin. I have been unable to locate one. Any idea where I might be able to purchase one or possible make one ( if I knew the dimensions). Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------

